# Which soil test?



## Chncdafied (Jun 12, 2019)

Live in San Antonio Texas, and I want to send in a soil sample to waypoint for testing. I suspect high alkaline soil just from the little bit of research I've done on the topic. Should I go with the s3m or the sw1? What is the difference between the two and should I get the sw1, sw2 or sw3 test.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Go with the SW. They use AA extraction. The difference between SW1 and SW3 is that they check for salt levels. I don't recall the difference in price but I don't think it is a lot.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Yes, use SW. As for why, you can read this previous discussion:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=2533
The SW3 includes nitrate and soluble salts: The Waypoint website says it is the preferred test for Texas (look under Alkaline).
https://www.waypointanalytical.com/SoilsMedia
They also have tests for arid regions if you think you may have saline soil.

It looks like you have to use the Tennesee Waypoint lab. Might be best to call them and make sure you have the right form going to the right lab.


----------

